# vidio of my 2 babies, showing polar personalities



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

these are my new guys...
video of the babies
it shows their personalities in a nutshell!
the pied simply does not care, to the point that she will go out of her way to ignore you, and the solid is incredibly interested in anything you do!
any thoughts?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Hmmmm...the light one makes me think female..and other one by the window male..I just don't know. I was trying to look at their toes to see something but I didn't catch it.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

They are adorable, what cute whistles!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I can't even begin to guess what they would be, they both look like there doing the same things to me...lol


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

well the solid cinnamon guy looks to me like he is interested in everything you do, and makes little noises of excitement...
whereas the pied (near the window) makes a point of ignoring you!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're both so cute, unless they're being completely obvious with behaviour i can never tell the gender, hehe.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Hmmmm...the light one makes me think female..and other one by the window male..I just don't know. I was trying to look at their toes to see something but I didn't catch it.


their toes?
the only thing with their toes/feet to tell they are either male or female is the solid tends to stand with his feet close together, as he has 'boyish' hips... whereas the pied stands with her feet wide apart as she has a womanly figure, with wide hips....
it works the same in humans too...there are exceptions, sometimes there are boys with wide hips, and girls with narrow hips... but generally the other way around!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

DeBree420 said:


> their toes?
> the only thing with their toes/feet to tell they are either male or female is the solid tends to stand with his feet close together, as he has 'boyish' hips... whereas the pied stands with her feet wide apart as she has a womanly figure, with wide hips....
> it works the same in humans too...there are exceptions, sometimes there are boys with wide hips, and girls with narrow hips... but generally the other way around!


I think they're too young to tell that way. What I wanted to look at is the toe lenght. For some reason it seems to work for me. To me boy's toes are MUCH longer then females...Bigger feet overall..It's not 100% accurate by any means but if you look at most female's and males feet you'll see what I mean.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

the hip bones are going to be fairly similar when they are young or old... sure females hips usually widen with puberty but, the male baby will still generally have smaller hips than the female...
people feel the hip bones for 'pelvic sexing'
However, some males have widely spaced pelvic bones, and some young females' are close together and spread when they get older or lay their first egg. So, 'pelvic sexing' consists merely of feeling how far apart the ends of the pelvic bones are and guessing male or female based on that information....
in these pikkies... you can see the difference in the way they sit...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I know a bit about pelvic testing- I did it with mine (for anyone who wants to try know you can do alot of damage if you're uncertain of what to feel).
I'm not sure about the sitting thing...My Ziggy sits with his feet apart and Baby tends to place her feet closer together...I still say dna test them and get it over with..lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I wouldn't go by the sitting either my Minnie sits with her feet close together and Ollie tends to slouch and have his farther apart and also my Minnie has smaller hips then Ollie so I guess there are exceptions I would just do the dna as well you will just kill yourself guessing..lol

I am not sure about the toe thing either I compared Georgie's and Ollie's and they were the same length


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Your new tiels are soo cute!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

lol yeah i know as i said, there are always exceptions, i know lots of girls that have narrow hips, and a few guys with kinda wide hips...
and generally it is a fairly good guide... it is simple anatomy...
i will dna them, i am just speculating,
i know pelvic sexing is not totally accurate and you can sometimes permanently injure your bird, which is just the reason i look at the way they sit (its a way of seeing generally how big the gap between their hips is without the risk of hurting my birds)
i have a friend who both makes an educated guess by the position of their legs when they stand (in relation to the hips) and then dna tests them... so far she has guessed about 70%(the others were not close or far enough to judge) and of that she has been about 90% accurate...
understandably her line could be genetically predisposed to girls with wide hips and boys with narrow hips...
but that is the general rule with most animals....
girls tend to have the need to pass something through their hips


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

All I know is that they are both cute  Do you have names for them yet?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

not really yet... i am still thinking
... for the pied...Takashi-do or Tak for short ... or Tenshi...
the other.... i really dont know... if the dna comes back male i will probably call him Fenikkusu or Feng for short... if female i dont know....


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

just a photo of all three...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

So beautiful! What if they're all girls?


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

if they are all girls i will cry, and then carry on with my search for a cinnamon male....
i love them already...
i am sure once i have a big aviary and stuff i will probly end up with many pairs...
if i find someone (a friend of mine) who falls in love with the pied baby i MIGHT maybe possibly consider giving him/her to them... if i deem them worthy enough....


----------

